# Objects Close By or Around The House



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

Anyone use one of these razors with a battery and an on-off switch? Mine worked
great but the on-off quit working. This ever happen to anyone?


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

The Landline with volume control.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

My main meds, always close at hand.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

I need a renewal.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

My Stetson replacement since I left that high lonesome country.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

French Farmer's Knife.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

An old Camilus, a keepsake.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 26, 2019)

Are you a wood carver?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2019)

My .380 automatic.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2019)

makeup bag …….


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2019)

My hearing aid batteries.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Pappy, Toffee and Ruth....I cannot see your pics!
And Ruth, I was especially looking forward to your hearing aid batteries!


----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Are you a wood carver?


No ma'am. At one time in my younger life I collected knives, swapped knives, had quite a few of them. The French Farmer's Knife was a gift from a friend who knew I collected pocket knives and unusual knives.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Pappy, Toffee and Ruth....I cannot see your pics!
> And Ruth, I was especially looking forward to your hearing aid batteries!


RadishRose,here are my hearing aid batteries. One pair lasts about a week.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> RadishRose,here are my hearing aid batteries. One pair lasts about a week.View attachment 82698


Oh, they're so cute!


----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2019)

And of course, Bigfoot.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Pappy, Toffee and Ruth....I cannot see your pics!
> And Ruth, I was especially looking forward to your hearing aid batteries!



Rose...I didn’t post a photo as last time I did a couple people wrote me that they didn’t think I should do that???


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh geez. I forgot my reading glasses. There are 4-5 pairs somewhere nearby all the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Rose...I didn’t post a photo as last time I did a couple people wrote me that they didn’t think I should do that???


*who* told you not to post pics? unless it was admin, then you go right ahead and post what you like..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> View attachment 82654
> French Farmer's Knife.


 oh that's a great looking knife, I've never seen one like it...


----------

